# New GUY!!



## realredhead1979 (Jul 20, 2013)

After losing my 13 year old Bubba last week, my heart is still wide open for 2 goldens. We have Brodie, who we got from a family that was moving when he turned 2. He is 5 now.

We found a 9 year old from our local golden retriever rescue. His name is Bear. How we ended up with another 'B' I'll never know 

So Bear stayed his first weekend with us as a trial. We are in love. All of us. He was an outside dog, so he thinks he's all special being inside with us all the time. He's still learning this new place, as are we new at learning about him, but we are having a BLAST. It has helped me start to move through the grieving process, although sometimes he looks just like Bubba!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on adding Bear to your family to keep company with Brodie and you. Loving another dog has always been my favorite way to boost the process of healing after losing one. The spirit of the departed dog is still so much present in the house to help the newcomer, whose being there is a tribute to the one that's gone.

Peace and joy be with you.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to you and Bear. I'm sorry to hear about Bubba...

We really need pictures of everybody now... Part of the admission to GRF requirement.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Bear sounds wonderful. 


I lost by boy 2.5 years ago at the age of 15.5, he'd been with us since he was a pup. Two weeks later, I found a young golden boy at my County Humane Society and I adopted him. We weren't really ready for him, but my girl was really grieving the loss of her big brother as we all were. She had started to withdraw, she needed this young boy as much as we did. He helped my heart begin to heal. 

Thank you for adopting-wishing you many happy healthy years to come with Bear. 

Looking forward to reading youir upadates and seeing pictures of Bear.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

realredhead1979 said:


> So Bear stayed his first weekend with us as a trial. We are in love. All of us. He was an outside dog, so he thinks he's all special being inside with us all the time.


Wonderful to hear you adopted a senior boy. I did an evaluation for our rescue group on a 10 year old golden. He was also an outdoor dog, extremely friendly and energetic. He became an indoor dog at his new home and could not believe that he could cuddle on the couch with them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless you for adopting Bear. You are both very lucky!
I just love your dogs names: Brodie and Bear!
Please tell us more about him and pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad you found Bear, and Bear found you


----------



## realredhead1979 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Bear*

Hi guys! I do have some pics of Bear I will be putting up this weekend. He has been a joy to have around!
Thank you so much for checking in on us!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am still grieving the loss of my beloved Homer, but had a little more love left and I got Ollie. Boy does he make me laugh. It is hard to cry and laugh at the same time 
Have fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Realredhead*

Realredhead

Can't wait to see more picture and hear more stories about Bear!


----------

